# [SOLVED] Modem is connected, but no Internet Access



## dumbledorable (Nov 7, 2012)

Today I purchased a Motorola SURFboard eXtreme Cable Modem DOCSIS 3.0 in order to replace my old modem which is out of date and has been very slow as of late. 
I connected the coaxial cable, Ethernet cable(to Linksys wireless router), and power expecting it to simply work. All four lights came on green (power, downstream, upstream, connectivity). The downstream light turned blue which indicates a bonded connection.The device light was blinking on the modem. I connected to my wireless router, but no internet access. I then tried connecting my laptop to the modem directly via Ethernet cable, still no access. I think that rules out the router being the problem. I also ruled out my laptop being the problem as the same thing is occurring with my other laptop and desktop. 
I called my ISP (Cox Cable) and had them re-establish connection with my modem, this did nothing. I thought for sure this meant I had purchased a faulty modem; I hooked up my old modem and the results were the same, the modem connected fully with no problem (all four lights were green) but I have no internet access. Now a technician is scheduled to come by Thursday morning, but I would really prefer to handle this myself. Any suggestions? Please be gentle as I am not particularly tech savvy.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Modem is connected, but no Internet Access*

Welcome to TSF,

I'd wait for the Technician according from the description of your issue if you can't connect using both Modems (old and new), not much that you can do.

One thing though....make sure that you are using the right power cables for the modem and router.

Please give us an update.


----------



## dumbledorable (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Modem is connected, but no Internet Access*

Thanks very much for the reply and the warm welcome. It turned out to be error on their end, the technician simply read the model number of my new modem to dispatch and they sent the signal again. Works fine now, Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Modem is connected, but no Internet Access*

That's great news and good to hear that all is well now.


dumbledorable said:


> Thanks very much for the reply and the warm welcome. It turned out to be error on their end, the technician simply read the model number of my new modem to dispatch and they sent the signal again. Works fine now, Thanks!


----------

